# My 20 gallon Long



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Just thought I would share my 20g long. Its been up for about 7 weeks now. What do you all think?


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Niiiice.... Is that an ADA drop check I see on the right?

How did you get the blyxxa so lush???


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

The scape looks nice, is that HC or HM for the foreground? Love the coloration on the blyxa, I once had the same look on mine before high N took it away.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice Tank, Whats the spec of it?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

sarahbobarah said:


> Niiiice.... Is that an ADA drop check I see on the right?
> 
> How did you get the blyxxa so lush???


yes thats an ADA drop checker.....I dont know on the blyxa being lush it just always grows like that for me.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> The scape looks nice, is that HC or HM for the foreground? Love the coloration on the blyxa, I once had the same look on mine before high N took it away.


Foreground is HC, I dose only ADA liquids in here and I dont test so I dont know about the No3 level.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Excellent! I love the rockscape, are these ADA rocks? Just a suggestion, maybe a grassy, long-leafed plant in the back right corner would enhance the overall look?

But kudos! Especially given how difficult is it to work with a 20L, it lacks depth and height most aquariums have which can make it very difficult to work with.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

xcooperx said:


> Nice Tank, Whats the spec of it?


Ummmm
20 gallon long 30 x 12 x 12 I think....lighting is 2 x 65w PC on 9 hours a day, dosed with ADA brighty K, step 2, special lights, ECA, green gain, Phyton git, green bacter...ph around 6.3....I dont really test anything so dont know the rest...I hope thats what you were asking.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Excellent! I love the rockscape, are these ADA rocks? Just a suggestion, maybe a grassy, long-leafed plant in the back right corner would enhance the overall look?
> 
> But kudos! Especially given how difficult is it to work with a 20L, it lacks depth and height most aquariums have which can make it very difficult to work with.


the rocks are from Japan--Sukei I think....ya the right hand side is bothering me also. Either needs rocks changed on right or something.

Thanks for the kudos!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Thats a lot of lights, are you injecting co2 thru Pressurized?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Great looking tank! Did you get the rocks shipped or did you buy them in Japan?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

xcooperx said:


> Thats a lot of lights, are you injecting co2 thru Pressurized?


most definetely....would be crazy not too


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

epicfish said:


> Great looking tank! Did you get the rocks shipped or did you buy them in Japan?


got them shipped from a fellow member in San Francisco....what a nice guy huh?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

The rocks are from China. Almost all the rocks you see in the ADA rocks come from China. Not saying they are cheap because from China very expensive! Anyways sweet a$$ tank!


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

gabeszone said:


> The rocks are from China. Almost all the rocks you see in the ADA rocks come from China. Not saying they are cheap because from China very expensive! Anyways sweet a$$ tank!


thank you!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Tank looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

chiahead said:


> yes thats an ADA drop checker.....I dont know on the blyxa being lush it just always grows like that for me.


Blyxa always grows like poop for me too, until it whithers away. I don't even get it anymore.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

aa


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

ringram said:


> Blyxa always grows like poop for me too, until it whithers away. I don't even get it anymore.


not too sure....I can grow it well in multiple substrates...it did the worst in flourite, onyx, and eco....does really well in ADA AS........maybe it wants an acidic substrate???


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Any update on the tank chia?


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Great tank. What's the name of the busy looking plants in background.? Also, what is a drop checker. 

Jeremy


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I took this tank down a while ago and converted into a CRS tank-no co2....

the background plants were blyxa japonica


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Bry. what fish do you have in this tank? besides the elusive Ghost fish JK Nice tank,

I think when you use your camera you should take the flash off and fire it down threw the top straight down in the tank and it will bring out the contrast more plus it won't make a bleach spot in the image. I know your camera is capable.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

arowanaman said:


> Bry. what fish do you have in this tank? besides the elusive Ghost fish JK Nice tank,
> 
> I think when you use your camera you should take the flash off and fire it down threw the top straight down in the tank and it will bring out the contrast more plus it won't make a bleach spot in the image. I know your camera is capable.


at the time it was full of micro rasboras..but they were hiding...this was from 9 months ago...I still need some serious photo lessons...I have a hard time understanding how to get better pics...I think I need some classes.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i love the layout very simple in approch and very dynamic in presentation, awesome job, i just scaped a 20 long too, yours seems bigger maybe cuz i have a lot of wood in mine. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/42411-my-20-gallon-long-piano-top.html


----------

